# New Shop In Use



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just a pic of some trim work getting done in my new shop area which I had built as part of our new addition. Isn't a very large space (10x22) but enough that I can do several doors and a fair amount of trim. Of course anything is an improvement over what I had - which was just my garage space. And now that I have it, I wish it was about ten times larger.

It's interesting that since I have been able to use this space I have always had at least one project in there waiting to be done. The one down side is, I always have at least one project in there waiting to be done.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Happy for ya Dan. A lot can be done in a space that size. Nice to have a dedicated work space for sure.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats on the upgrade. It's like money. Any more money is good, like any upgrade is a good thing. 

Just in time for the new year.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Happy for ya Dan. A lot can be done in a space that size. Nice to have a dedicated work space for sure.


Thanks Troy - It's a pretty good space for most of what I do. For some reason it comes across as smaller looking in the picture than it really is. It's great to be able to spray something and then just walk out and leave it undisturbed for the necessary period of time. Plus I don't have to be putting everything away in order to clear the space at the end of each day. Am now in the process of purchasing all the equipment and supplies needed so it's stocked for a typical project and I don't have to keep making trips to my garage or truck for what I need.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Looks great!

Is that a gas hot water heater in the corner?

Will you get some kind of home office tax deduction out of the new addition?

If you plan on standing in there for hours on end you might consider plopping down one of those anti-fatigue mats that save barkeeps and line chefs.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

My only advice would be to purchase an erecto-rack or something similar to add to your space.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks good, Dan. :thumbup:

One question though. Is this your idea of retirement?:blink: Lol.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I paint paint said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Is that a gas hot water heater in the corner?
> 
> ...


Gas hot water heater dedicated to the new bath above. Yes, I need to turn the pilot light off when spraying volatile materials but it's worth it for the economy of gas versus electric. And luckily it's easy to do.

Might be able to wrangle some sort of deduction. Will have to speak to our accountant. It pretty much is a dedicated space for work.

Sean, yeah I still need to determine what I need to get along the lines of racks. Preferably something that can be folded up out of the way when not in use. Also want to look into a curing light/fan system, and an in-wall direct venting fan.

Slinger - lol, well, being retired from teaching* is *retirement IMO. Two more years of this, give or take.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice Hallway RH. :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Nice Hallway RH. :whistling2:


LOL, Thanks Edgar... it is a little on the narrow side isn't it? But again, just glad to have snagged anything out this project besides Jan's master bath and bigger closet.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

What kind of ventilation, HVAC, or air exchanges do you have in that space? I also think any space is better than nothing. I'd like to relocate that water heater though.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> What kind of ventilation, HVAC, or air exchanges do you have in that space? I also think any space is better than nothing. I'd like to relocate that water heater though.


Have a pretty large window that can be opened plus there are vent openings located near the water heater. As mentioned, plan on installing a direct vent fan on the outside wall. Had plans to install a wall heater but it stays pretty comfortable inside due to the cement walls and insulation in the framed sections.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice shop Dan. Unlike ours you atleast have heat. We haven't used our shop for a while. Maybe 2 months now. We have been lucky on jobs, garage space to spray in. We do want a shop closer but the price we pay for ours will be unbeatable.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

RH said:


> LOL, Thanks Edgar... it is a little on the narrow side isn't it? But again, just glad to have snagged anything out this project besides Jan's master bath and bigger closet.


It's a good workable space Dan. I've painted complete cars in a space that size with no problems. 

Wait till you price out explosion proof fans though.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> Sean, yeah I still need to determine what I need to get along the lines of racks. Preferably something that can be folded up out of the way when not in use


I seem to remember someone posting pics of the erectorack system on here a while back. They folded up/disassembled and you could put them in a bag roughly the size of a hockey bag or smaller from the looks of things.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Nice little shop. It does look kind of small but it'll be easy to heat.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I built this hillbilly drying rack a cpl weeks ago. Wasn't too hard. 1x2s and 2x4s. It doesn't fold up in a bag but was a lot cheaper.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I seem to remember someone posting pics of the erectorack system on here a while back. They folded up/disassembled and you could put them in a bag roughly the size of a hockey bag or smaller from the looks of things.


Would like to find something that would attach to the wall and then just fold up out of tbe way when not needed. But a setup like you described would be good too. Just have to avoid having too much stuff in there or I'll end up losing my working space - which I can't afford.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> Would like to find something that would attach to the wall and then just fold up out of tbe way when not needed. But a setup like you described would be good too. Just have to avoid having too much stuff in there or I'll end up losing my working space - which I can't afford.


I found a thread discussing the erectarack, but not the one I was thinking of that showed the thing all tucked into a dufflebag. I seem to remember a rep for the company is a member on here. Someone's order got screwed up and he got sent the wrong product. Didn't get the powder coated version or something. Rep comped him an entire new setup?

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/erecta-rack-help-26289/

Edit: Found it.
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/product-week-erecta-rack-24326/


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

RH said:


> Would like to find something that would attach to the wall and then just fold up out of tbe way when not needed. But a setup like you described would be good too. Just have to avoid having too much stuff in there or I'll end up losing my working space - which I can't afford.


A permanent version of the Schmidt rack system would work. Mount the shelf standards to the wall, then remove the shelf brackets when not in use. From your pics, you may be doing more trim than cab doors, but with proper spacing you can do both. The biggest investment is in the shelf brackets. For cab doors only two brackets are needed per door. For 16' trim you'll need 3 (one in the middle). With my portable version, I can dry 70 cab doors on 2 racks. The shelf brackets when stored will fit in a box used to ship 4 gallons of paint.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> A permanent version of the Schmidt rack system would work. Mount the shelf standards to the wall, then remove the shelf brackets when not in use. From your pics, you may be doing more trim than cab doors, but with proper spacing you can do both. The biggest investment is in the shelf brackets. For cab doors only two brackets are needed per door. For 16' trim you'll need 3 (one in the middle). With my portable version, I can dry 70 cab doors on 2 racks. The shelf brackets when stored will fit in a box used to ship 4 gallons of paint.


Will have to look into that when the time comes - likely after the new year since this is my last job for this year. Time to take a long needed break. Though building a rack system really wouldn't be work - would it? :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

RH said:


> Will have to look into that when the time comes - likely after the new year since this is my last job for this year. Time to take a long needed break. Though building a rack system really wouldn't be work - would it? :whistling2:


Nope, it'd be a welcome break from painting stuff.:yes: Lol.

Have a good Christmas, Dan. :thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Nope, it'd be a welcome break from painting stuff.:yes: Lol.
> 
> Have a good Christmas, Dan. :thumbsup:


Thanks Slinger - same to you!


----------

